# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  دورة تعليم اللغة الفارسية ((للنساء)) فقط ...

## أم مرتضى

: يمنع وضع الاعلانات وارقام الهواتف والجوال .. الادارة

----------

